# Archive > Open content archive > News Archive >  Special Web site design and hosting offer for TFSA members

## Dave A

Belateral has launched a new service available through their website www.hosting4africa.com with a special offer only to registered members of TheForumSA.

You have the opportunity to obtain a professional website and be in complete control of itâs content utilizing a user friendly CMS (Content Management System) at this phenomenal price, just because you are a registered member of TFSA.

The package include the following special features:
- Uniquely designed look and feel
- Automated on-page SEO
- User friendly CMS system
o You can add pages automatically
o You can type content using a simple WYSIWIG editor
o You can modify the main menu and ad or remove submenus
o Easy to use news/article section
o Easy to use photo galery
- 10 POP3 Email Addresses
- Autoresponders
- 3 Multiple Recipient Email addresses
- Webmail access
- 5,000 MB of traffic
- 50 MB of space
- Access database
- Auto Upgrades of CMS system
- Submissions to Directories and search engines
- You can write one article per week and we will submit it for you to over 50 article websites.
- You can issue 2 press releases a month that we will distribute for you to all the PR websites in our database, which at the current moment stands at 48 and growing.

If you want personal service from someone you know and an affordable website that is easy to maintain, you need not look any further. Click here for more information. 

This offer is valid only until the 20th of June 2008 and only to the first 20 customers, so do not hesitate contact us now!

----------


## staffrepublic

The million dollar question is obviously, how much will this cost?

----------


## Chatmaster

In total the entire package costs you R1500 this includes hosting for 12 months.

----------

